
Stumped by Trump’s success? Take a drive outside US cities - douche
http://nypost.com/2016/08/22/stumped-by-trumps-success-take-a-drive-outside-us-cities/
======
ZeroGravitas
Success?

[http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-
forecast/](http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/)

